# July Photo Challenge Photos - "Patterns"



## TwistMyArm (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey folks. 
We had another nice turn out this month. Thanks to everyone who submitted. 

The photos can be viewed by clicking on the following the link: Patterns!

The winner of this month's challenge will receive a prize courtesy of Chase and The Photo Forum. 

*Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced. *

The photos are all titled (Photo01 through Photo30) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select* Sorted By: "Image Name"  Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button*.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice gallery! :thumbup:



Good luck everyone!


----------



## Alison (Aug 2, 2005)

Awesome photos everyone!


----------



## ClickCrazy (Aug 6, 2005)

Lots of excellent shots to choose from..Doesn't makes ones choice very easy..>Good luck everyone !!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations to Amanda "eromallagadnama" for winning this month's Photo Challenge!!!  Thanks to eveyone for participating and submitting such wonderful shots!!

And here is the winning picture!


----------



## Chase (Aug 10, 2005)

Great shot, congrats!


----------



## errant_star (Aug 10, 2005)

I missed the voting for this months challenge ... but well earned Amanda!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## Alison (Aug 10, 2005)

Great job and congrats, Amanda!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats Amanda.  Killer shot.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## ClickCrazy (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats Amanda..Well done.  I am looking forward to the voting for August.


----------



## M @ k o (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats amanda! Well earned and a great pattern photo ! ^ 5 girl


----------



## Eric. (Aug 10, 2005)

Good Job amanda! I knew it was over when I saw the Zebras... 

Who's photos were everyones? Tons of good shots in this round. Mine was the record player.


----------



## photo gal (Aug 11, 2005)

Congratulations Amanda!  Great shot!!  : )


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks again everyone  Lots of great submissions by everyone!


----------



## ClickCrazy (Aug 11, 2005)

Eric. said:
			
		

> Good Job amanda! I knew it was over when I saw the Zebras...
> 
> Who's photos were everyones? Tons of good shots in this round. Mine was the record player.



Mine was # 5..


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

Mine was this one:






It's part of one of my mom's quilts.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey, Amanda. Cool! 
Sorry, you did not get my vote... but yours came up second in my estimation.
Who did this one?
I voted for it, along with 7 others:






I much, much liked this.

I was brave and entered one of my own again - once more 0 votes. This is my personal pattern in these contests, I think... I am just not good enough. Oh well. This was mine:





http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-photo05-Shadows.jpg


----------



## ClickCrazy (Aug 13, 2005)

It was mine Lafoto:

http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-photo05-Shadows.jpg


----------



## Mandy (Aug 13, 2005)

Well done Amanda   :mrgreen:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 16, 2005)

I just wanted to send out a late congrats to Amanda and everyone else that submitted photos this month. Congrats everyone.


----------

